# [WIN7] Bluescreen 'Memory Dump'



## gamp (23. April 2010)

Hallo, 

seit kurzem krieg ich öfters (alle 1-2 Tage) einen BlueScreen of Death, ohne größere Warnzeichen (CPU scheint nicht übermässig zu arbeiten, keine Lags oder Ruckler), dh. alles Funktioniert einwandfrei und auf einmal bekomm ich einen BlueScreen mit "Dumping memory: nMB" oder so ähnlich, mir wurde gesagt das es Wahrscheinlich an den Grafikkarten Treibern liegt - wie kann ich das herausfinden?
Hab die Dell-Treiber für meine NVIDIA GeForce bereits mehrfach neuinstalliert ohne Effekt. Dummerweise bleibt der BlueScreen nur fuer wenige Sekunden, hab mir schon Strift & Blatt bereitgelegt war aber dennoch zu langsam um einen ErrorCode zu finden geschweige denn zu notieren.
Gibt es irgendwo auf dem System eine log-Datei die den Fehler mitschreibt? Bei google hab ich gesehen das manche zu ihren BlueScreen-Threads einen link zu einer syslog.zip aus %temp% angegeben haben, jedoch konnt ich keine solche Datei bei mir finden.
Auch wurde mir gesagt das es durch ein Soundtreiber-Problem zum besagten BSOD kommen kann, mein Audio Device ist 'High Definition Audio-Gerät', der Dell-Laptop onboard-Sound quasi. Allerdings zeigen die Grafikkarte sowohl als auch das Audiogerät "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei." an.

Langsam verzweifel ich mit dem Problem, irgendwelche Ideen wie ich die Fehlerquelle eingrenzen/herausfinden kann? Ohne zu wissen was den BSOD verursacht is die Chance ihn zu beheben relativ klein vermute ich...

Infos:

```
Dell Vostro 1700 Laptop
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40Ghz  2.40Ghz
4.00GB RAM
64bit Windows 7 Professional
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT (Mehrfach neu von Dell-Treiber-Website geladen & installiert) [Screenshot vom Geräte-Manager: http://img718.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntzlk.png/]
High Definition Audio-Gerät
```

Zuletzt habe ich die GraKa-Treiber vor ein paar Wochen neu installiert und dachte erst das hätte was gebracht (damals hab ich vermutet das ein Windows Update meine GraKa Treiber von NVIDIA mit Windows-Made-Treibern ersetzt hat und das dann zum Problem führte) jedoch hab ich jetzt auf einmal, nach paar Wochen Pause, in einer Woche gleich 4 BSODs bekommen... Obwohl ich in den Windows Updates die "Windows Made Treiber" falls sie gelistet waren immer rausgenommen hab!

EDIT:
Hab nun doch bei Google gefunden wo die *.dmp Logfiles(?) sind. Im Anhang!

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe,
gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2010)

Hallo!



gamp hat gesagt.:


> Dummerweise bleibt der BlueScreen nur fuer wenige Sekunden, hab mir schon Strift & Blatt bereitgelegt war aber dennoch zu langsam um einen ErrorCode zu finden geschweige denn zu notieren.


Gehe mal in der Systemsteuerung auf
_System und Wartung --> System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen_

und nehme dort unter
_Starten und Wiederherstellen --> Einstellungen_

das Häkchen für
"_Automatisch Neustart durchführen_"
raus.
Dann hast Du alle Zeit der Welt um die Meldung vom Blue Screen abzuschreiben. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gamp (24. April 2010)

Ah, alles klar, vielen Dank!

Also ich hab heute noch einmal die Grafikkarte komplett deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, danach die neusten NVIDIA Treiber vom 16. Arpil installiert.
Bis dato kein BSOD mehr, mal sehen ob's was gebracht hat. Sollte nochmal einer auftauchen werd ich die Komplette MSG aufschreiben und posten,
vll. weiss dann jemand bescheid was zu tun ist.

Mfg


----------



## Larrywayn (24. April 2010)

Alle paar Wochen schmeißt mein Windows 7 auch einige Bluescreens raus und danach ist ruhe. Meistens verschwindet der Mauscourser auch vorher, ganz merkwürdig. Scheint ja irgendwie ein generelles Problem mit Windows 7 final zu sein, mit er Beta oder Windows Vista gab es das nie.. irgendwie lustig.
Ich denke selbst, wenn man die Fehlermeldung hat, wird das nicht viel helfen. ich mein mehr als die neuesten Treiber zu installieren kann man nicht machen. 
Beim Laptop geht das zwar nur bedingt, aber am Desktop Pc hilft es lustigerweise ihn komplett auseinander zu nehmen und danach wieder zusammen zu stecken, dann ist für einige Wochen ruhe.. aber man lebt damit x)
Windows 8 ich erwarte dich O:


----------



## gamp (30. April 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal die Grafikkarte de- und neuinstalliert. Dank dem Tipp nach BSOD Auto-Neustart auszumachen hab ich auch eine Fehlermeldung dieses mal!
Allerdings ist sie jetzt nicht mehr Memory-Dump sondern eine andre:


```
[...]
BAD_ POOL_CALLER
[...]
STOP: 0x000000C2 (0x0000000000000007, 0x000000000001097, 0x0000000046CA060, 0xFFFFFA800A421F28)
```

Irgend eine Idee?


----------



## sheel (30. April 2010)

Laut Google ist es ein fehlerhafter Gerätetreiber/Gerätesoftware
Bezieht sich zwar auf XP, wird aber wahrscheinlich das gleiche sein.


----------



## gamp (30. April 2010)

Mhh, gibts ne Möglichkeit effektiv das fehlerhafte Gerät zu finden? Ich vermute wie oben schon gesagt, das es die Grafikkarte ist. Allerdings haben unzähliche Treiberupdates und neuinstallationen nix gebracht.
Was ich halt auf keinen Fall machen will is jedes Gerät Treiber update zu machen, neu zu installieren, warten bis wiedern BSOD kommt um zu sehen ob es auch das Teil war 

Greetings


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Mai 2010)

gamp hat gesagt.:


> Mhh, gibts ne Möglichkeit effektiv das fehlerhafte Gerät zu finden?


Ja..... debuggen.
Kannst Dich ja mal hier durchkämpfen (bezieht sich allerdings auf Windows 2000..... unter Windows 7 (und auch Vista) scheint es den Fehler nicht mehr zu geben (Windows wird ja schliesslich von Version zu Version besser *hüstel*)).

Auf jedenfall brauchst Du den Stoppfehler mit dem dazugehörigen (aktuellen) Dump.
Dann brauchst Du noch die "Debugging Tools for Windows" und das zu Deiner Windows-Version passende "Windows Symbol Package".


----------



## gamp (1. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön, werd ich machen sobald ich Zeit finde. Eben wieder BSOD, diesmal

```
STOP 0x000000F4
```
Scheint irgendwie immer zu wechseln. Langsam gehts mir tierisch auf die ****.

Brauch Windoze auf der Kiste zwecks paar bestimmten Programmen. Wenns nachdem Debug keine Lösung gibt scheiss ich drauf und hau mir wieder Gentoo auf die Kiste. Mein 2. Rechner läuft seit ner Ewigkeit fehlerfrei mit Gentoo & Gnome. Das es immer bei Windoze stress geben muss is mir unverständlich. Vll. bin ich auch nur zu dumm dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Mai 2010)

gamp hat gesagt.:


> Hab die Dell-Treiber für meine NVIDIA GeForce bereits mehrfach neuinstalliert ohne Effekt.


Um darauf nochmal einzugehen.....
Wo bei Dell hast Du den Grafikkartentreiber runtergeladen?
Wenn ich nämlich mal bei Dell unter "Treiber & Downloads für Vostro Notebook 1700" nachschaue, fällt auf dass es den Treiber nur für XP und Vista 32-bit gibt.
Und wenn ich mir Deinen Screenshot ansehe, sieht es so aus als wenn Du den 32-bit Treiber installiert hast (obwohl Dein Windows ja 64-bit ist).
Ich würde es daher mal mit dem Windows 7 64-bit Treiber von NVIDIA versuchen.


----------



## gamp (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mal deinem Link folgen und den nochmals installieren, allerdings hab ich auch bei Google (glaube treiber.de und noch einer andren Treiber Website) nach dem 64bit Treiber gesucht und den runtergeladen, für die GF 8M Reihe für Notebooks. Heut Abend werd ichs nochmal versuchen, ich hoffe das hilft. Wenn nicht werde ich das Debugging testen. Wenn das alles nicht hilft kommt wieder Gentoo drauf, dann lass ich die benötigten Programme unter wine laufen.

Danke, ich lass es euch wissen sobalds was Neues gibt!

Gruß


----------

